# TAKE 2! Littlefoot- Galapagos Tortoise-- LIVE Webcam!



## spikethebest (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello All,

Last year this time I tried to broadcast my lovely tortoise online for all to enjoy and see, however, it had many technical difficulties and was very hard to install onto people's computers (especially if they arent so technical). 

So I sold my system to a friend and he used at his pizza place, and after 8 months of trying, he finally got it to work. 

So I have decided to buy the latest and greatest system.

Let me know what you think!

To view please download this program...

http://q-see.com/files/software/QSD9000PC ViewerV1.0.5.18.zip

unzip the file, and install that program onto your computer

Open the D9-Viewer, at the first screen (User Login)
IP address--- littlefoot.mypets.ws
Media Port-- 9000
leave password blank
network is internet
CLICK LOGIN! 

As of right now, there are 4 cameras. double click to make full screen, then double click again to bring back to all screens.

*VERY IMPORTANT!!!* PLEASE DO NOT MODIFY OR CHANGE ANY SETTINGS OR CONFIGURATIONS!!!!!


PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF IT WORKS FOR YOU OR NOT. AND I WILL TRY TO HELP YOU OUT!!!

THANK YOU!!!!

OPTION 2 TO VIEW THE CAMERAS

if you dont want to download the zip file (or cant figure that out)

and you have a Windows computer (not a MAC, sorry)

and you have Internet Explorer 

then go here...

http://littlefoot.mypets.ws/

install the .cab file when prompted, and install any and all Active-X controls. 

You will also need to do the following...

http://q-see.com/files/ResourceFiles/Enabling Active X for Windows.pdf

that is a PDF file that uses Adobe Acrobat reader, follow the instructions (very easy) to add littlefoot.mypets.ws as a Trusted Site, and to change the Security settings to allow for the Active-X to download

*PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHICH OPTION YOU CHOSE AND IF YOU WERE SUCCESSFUL OR NOT. THANK YOU!!!*

*IF YOU SEE ANYTHING ON THE CAMERAS THAT IS A CONCERN---- LIFE OF LITTLEFOOT IS IN DANGER, SOMEONE IS STEALING HER, SHE HAS FLIPPED OVER, THERE IS A DOG IN THE BACKYARD OR ANYTHING ELSE THAT IS OUT OF THE ORDINARY

PLEASE EMAIL ME IMMEDIATELY! I CHECK IT EXTREMELY OFTEN ON MY CELL PHONE AND AT WORK

[email protected]

IF YOUR INFORMATION LEAVES TO THE RECOVERY OR PROTECTION OF LITTLEFOOT I WILL SEND YOU A HUGE REWARD!!!

THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME PROTECT MY PRECIOUS LITTLEFOOT! *​​


----------



## Candy (Jan 19, 2010)

Cory wouldn't it be easier to hire a babysitter for Littlefoot or just bring her over to my house and I will watch her for you? lol Great idea that you have here I'm impressed. I didn't think at her size she would have many predators does she?


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 19, 2010)

but wheres the fun in that? this way people all around the Globe can enjoy watching Littlefoot sleep in her hot box (which is what she does most of the day). 

its actually quite easy to install, it just seems like a lot, because I typed out every little detail.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 19, 2010)

Boo I have a Mac so option numero dos is out


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 19, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Boo I have a Mac so option numero dos is out



did you try option 1? thats pretty easy, its just downloading and running a program, no real configuring needed


----------



## Candy (Jan 19, 2010)

O.K. my husband did it, but right now at 7:00 p.m. we can't see anything. He doesn't know if it's because you might have turned it off or (I was thinking because it's dark). My husband says no that's not it. Anyway he says for me to tell you that he can replay today and so far that's all we can see. I saw your clock and your wall heater and your Bible and a little bit of Littlefoot, but not much. Just wanted to let you know. I'll try tomorrow and see what I can see. I hope it works.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## vickyb (Jan 20, 2010)

Umm, I just downloaded this and typed in the information as shown. I see grey windows (no picture)


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 21, 2010)

vickyb said:


> Umm, I just downloaded this and typed in the information as shown. I see grey windows (no picture)



You downloaded the program-- D9-Viewer, or you are using Internet Explorer? Does the Reply function work?

Click start, Run, type in dxdiag, how much memory do you have? Click the display tab, what is the date of the device driver? What version of Direct-x are you using?


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 27, 2010)

there are now 7 cameras running 24/7. 

anyone having any success or failures? i can troubleshoot pretty much any problem.


----------



## miss_kristyn (Jan 27, 2010)

I downloaded it as well and there is just a grey/brown box in live nothing showing... though I can look at replays. And I downloaded the D9 Viewer.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 28, 2010)

miss_kristyn said:


> I downloaded it as well and there is just a grey/brown box in live nothing showing... though I can look at replays. And I downloaded the D9 Viewer.



that means your computer is having a tough time loading the video feed. try to just run that one program, and nothing else. also you might need to update your video card device drivers.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 4, 2010)

i have 7 cameras up and running 24/7, with night vision, and they are water/weather proof, so they are outside in the tortoise area. anyone interested in watching?


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 4, 2010)

I wish I could!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 4, 2010)

I also get a grey/brown in the areas for the live feed cameras. I can see they replays just fine. I have dual 9800GTX Nvidia GC's (Ex-WorldofWarcraft Addiction) Its def not my GC's and tips? And btw that tort is beautiful wish I could afford one.


----------



## fhintz (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the same problem with only getting a grey box on the Live feed with the player. Only things I have running right now are this website, the player, and Yahoo IM.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 4, 2010)

Defiant said:


> I also get a grey/brown in the areas for the live feed cameras. I can see they replays just fine. I have dual 9800GTX Nvidia GC's (Ex-WorldofWarcraft Addiction) Its def not my GC's and tips? And btw that tort is beautiful wish I could afford one.



please do this....

click start, run, type in dxdiag, if you get a popup (click yes), under system tab tell me how much memory you have, and tell me the directx version. under display tab, tell me total memory (left side on display tab), and date of driver (right side of display tab). and tell me the brand name of your PC (HP, Dell...etc)

recap..

needed info..

system tab --- Memory and Directx version
display tab --- total memory and date
brand name of PC

once i get this info, i can help you trouble shoot the issue.

thanks for trying it out! glad the replay works


----------



## fhintz (Feb 4, 2010)

2046MB RAM, DirectX 9.0c
Display Memory = 768 MB, date = 10/4/2007
Dell PC


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 4, 2010)

fhintz said:


> date = 10/4/2007
> Dell PC



that is what is holding you up. you need a more recent device driver for your video card. please go to the dell website, and upgrade your device driver. everything else looks good. thats a really good thing, because this is the easiest and cheapest (free) thing to upgrade.

just go to www.dell.com, click support, and upgrade your specific video (graphics) card.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 22, 2010)

got 8 cameras up and running! anyone need any help? you can see littlefoot out and about grazing, drinking water, basking in the sun, and see the cats/squirels, and birds in the yard as well. its pretty fun!


----------



## Barb92083 (Feb 22, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> got 8 cameras up and running! anyone need any help? you can see littlefoot out and about grazing, drinking water, basking in the sun, and see the cats/squirels, and birds in the yard as well. its pretty fun!



How can I download it to my iphone?


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 23, 2010)

Barb92083 said:


> How can I download it to my iphone?



it is designed for use in windows cell phones and iphones. the software to do this is located here...

http://q-see.com/files/software/QSD9004MobilePhone.zip

http://q-see.com/products/security-product.php?ProductId=221


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 2, 2010)

Barb92083 said:


> How can I download it to my iphone?



did it work?


----------



## Barb92083 (Mar 2, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> Barb92083 said:
> 
> 
> > How can I download it to my iphone?
> ...



No but its my lack of electronic nohow


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 2, 2010)

www.q-see.com call them up and ask for technical help if you are truely interested. today littlefoot was sooo cute eating mazuri, drinking in her HUGE water dish, basking, eating weeds, and just being very tortoisey!


----------



## Candy (Mar 2, 2010)

Cory how did your eye surgery go? How are you feeling?


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 4, 2010)

Candy said:


> Cory how did your eye surgery go? How are you feeling?



it went perfect!!! absolutely flawless!!! i saw 20/20 immediately after!!

first 5 hours after i had a little burning, but they give you sleeping pills, and you are told to go home and go sleep. i rested a lot during the weekend. i had the procedure friday morning. had a followup saturday morning, still seeing 20/20 and it was healing great. i have another follow up in 2 weeks. so far so good. just a little sensitive to light, so i wear some nice sunshades they provided.

did you ever get the lil ft cam working?


----------



## terracolson (Apr 28, 2010)

Cory..

I just tried this

but its not working for me grey screens

1022mb ram
directx 9.0c
total mem128mb
7/21/09

hp


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 28, 2010)

are you using internet explorer or did you download the program ? i think the program is easiest for people to use.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 28, 2010)

i downloaded the program


----------



## RichardS (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone figure this out for a mac? Firefox didn't work at all and searches for a phantom plug-in Safari pops up a blank video screen.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 28, 2010)

here is what the manufacture says about running it on a MAC. if you can translate this for me, so I know what to do, that would be great. I have a very good friend that only has a MAC, and I want him and his roaches to be able to watch Littlefoot all day long! I now have 11 cameras, including a PTZ camera! 

***************************************
Can I access this DVR from a Mac system?

It is designed to be accessed from a PC running Win2000, WinXP, or Vista. But if you have an Intel based Mac running OS10.5 with Boot Camp, running WinXP or Vista 32 Bit, and you install the Windows Video Drivers, you can access the DVR from the system. 
*******************************************


----------



## RichardS (Apr 28, 2010)

Ugh. Windows....

So, basically this requires that Mac users run Windows. Boot Camp is a program that comes with the Mac OSX operating system that allows the the hard drive to be partitioned and Windows to be installed on part of the drive. I had to do this for some accounting software... bad idea, I uninstalled it and still have problems (but that's another story). 

Its cheaper to buy a $300 laptop from Best Buy than screw up a $1,500+ Mac.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 28, 2010)

aw ok. thanks for that! i might get my friend a laptop for christmas then!


----------

